# [SOLVED] fglrx module not found

## leifg

Hello everyone,

I am currently using Gentoo with kernel 3.10.17 (genkernel)

I'd like to use the fglrx graphics driver for ATI (I am using a ATI Cypress PRO [Radeon HD 5850] graphics card.

However I am not able to load the kernel module:

```

$ modprobe fglrx

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'fglrx': Invalid argument

```

```

$ lsmod | grep fglrx

-- empty output

```

I am using x11-drivers/ati-drivers in version 11.6.

I did a couple of researching and am pretty sure that I compiled my kernel with the correct settings. Alle the threads I read before couldn't help me.

Anybody got any suggestions?Last edited by leifg on Wed Nov 20, 2013 12:45 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fturco

Do you have the "fglrx" module in /lib/modules? You can check with:

```
find /lib/modules -name "*fglrx*"
```

----------

## leifg

yes the module seems to be there

```

$ find /lib/modules -name "*fglrx*"

/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/video/fglrx.ko

/lib/modules/3.10.17-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko

```

----------

## eccerr0r

Usually "invalid argument" means something wasn't satisfied...

Pastebin or post the last couple of lines in dmesg after a failed insmod.

Are you already in graphics mode with the OSS driver enabled?  Though I don't think this should cause fglrx to not load...

----------

## leifg

Good point

here is the command and the output:

```

$ insmod /lib/modules/3.10.17-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko

insmod: ERROR: could not insert module /lib/modules/3.10.17-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko: Invalid parameters

```

and here is what dmesg had to say in that time:

```

[ 1270.706657] fglrx: no symbol version for acpi_lid_open

[ 1270.706660] fglrx: Unknown symbol acpi_lid_open (err -22)

[ 1270.706840] fglrx: no symbol version for acpi_lid_notifier_register

[ 1270.706841] fglrx: Unknown symbol acpi_lid_notifier_register (err -22)

[ 1270.706952] fglrx: no symbol version for acpi_lid_notifier_unregister

[ 1270.706953] fglrx: Unknown symbol acpi_lid_notifier_unregister (err -22)

```

----------

## eccerr0r

So I guess that sort of answers the problem... do you have ACPI support enabled in your kernel?

Have button support?

----------

## leifg

```

$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ACPI

ONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_I2C=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD_TABLE_OVERRIDE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_DMA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_ALSA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_UNSAFE_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

```

I guess it's available as a module. Should I have ACPI support or shouldn't I?

----------

## eccerr0r

Yes, you should have ACPI support.  I don't think there should be any reason for any modern machine to not have ACPI support - if it doesn't work, there's a bug somewhere and large functionality is lost.

It looks like your ACPI support is there too.  Not sure what the issue is now.  Is your machine loading the button module?

----------

## leifg

I loaded the button module via modprobe without any issues.

The problem with fglrx still remains

----------

## eccerr0r

Did you build your kernel with module/symbol version information?  I've never done that and play the dice when there's an ABI change.. don't know, haven't run into this issue myself though.

My RadeonHD 5770/fglrx setup is currently down so I haven't tried building this recently in 3.10.17 ...

----------

## leifg

Sorry I didn't catch that.

What does "module/symbol version information" mean?

----------

## eccerr0r

In your kernel config, for modules, there's an option to build with version information (CONFIG_MODVERSIONS, CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL, CONFIG_MODULE_SIG).  Are they turned on?

Not sure if it matters but I have them turned off...

----------

## leifg

That solved it!!!!

Be sure that your config looks something like this:

```

$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep "CONFIG_MODVERSIONS\|CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL\|CONFIG_MODULE_SIG"

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_FORCE is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_ALL=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA224 is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA384 is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA512 is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_HASH="sha1"

```

----------

## eccerr0r

For 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 I have it set:

```
subaru:~$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep "CONFIG_MODVERSIONS\|CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL\|CONFIG_MODULE_SIG" 

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG is not set

```

I suppose the newer kernels have signed modules now?

----------

